# Algae Free - EXCEPT FOR MONTE CARLO!!!



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a high tech 90 gallon that is heavily planted, it's about 4 months old now and I have got it down to just about 0 algae except for the carpet plant! The levels are near perfect: Nitrates, Nitrites, PH, KH, ammonia....

There is literally 0 algae on all of the following: hardscape (seiryu & manzanitan), s. repens, rotala, swords, AR mini, AR, Bacopa, Ludwigia, blyxa, hairgrass, and repens x arcuata.

The only plant that has some algae is the monte carlo and I have a large carpet of it. I'm pretty sure it's some type of hair algae. Maybe someone can help ID? I have tried spot treating with excel / hydro peroxide, I always stay on top of my weekly water changes. Also, I have Finnex Ray 2's which have proved to be excessively powerful. I started raising them up 2 months ago an inch or so at a time and I'm already around 4.5" up from the top of the tank. Each time I trim the monte carlo and spot treat, it usually stays algae free for a 1-2 weeks then starts to come back again. I use a combo of RO and Tap water and everything looks great on paper when I do my water tests. My Co2 checker says it's good, but I don't think I can trust these little glass bulbs with the solution. 

I'm thinking maybe I need to switch over to an EXT5000 or Rex Griggs setup to get higher co2 levels or something? Let me know what you guys think. it's odd to me that there is no algae on anything in the tank except for the carpet plant.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

I can't help sorry but would like to see a pic of your tank 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Turningdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

I have this problem with mine on occasion. I have found its usually a sign it's time to mow it back. I cut to as short as possible, all algae die off and in a week or so, lush carpet and no algae.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

It looks like BBA. I would heavy spot treat the locations where the algae is growing with H202/Excel. If you cut it back then small amounts of algae is going to spread more in your tank. 

The plants look very healthy and should recover right away.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Better be careful with H2O2. I dont know about monte carlo, but HC will melt with too much direct contact. I learned this the hard way. Similar plant, just sayin...


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

mow/trim it on regular basis. thats the only way for me to get algae free carpet


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you guys for your help. I'm wondering what the root cause of it is? Lighting, fertz? It's just weird that no other plants or hardscape have it..

I think I will try a good mow tonight on the affected areas, spot treat it a bit with some excel, and clean my filters.


----------



## Turningdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

PortalMasteryRy said:


> If you cut it back then small amounts of algae is going to spread more in your tank.


I have had a 40B with full MC carpet for over a year and only had algae improve over time and disappear with frequent mowing only. If conditions aren't right, algae will grow. I don't think it's from spreading.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah I think I need to keep mowing it back for sure. When I do it I actually have the siphon right around the areas I'm cutting so it sucks up the trimmings, plus it always comes back more plush. I'd really like to resolve the issue though for good. I'm afraid of using too much Excel cause I have some moss and subwassertang I don't want to kill.

My Ray 2's are so strong, I have em lifted like 5 " up and it's a 24" tall tank as it is...


----------



## Turningdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

I think we all get obsessed with "high" light. I have my BML turned down to 55%. I own a PAR meter as I also do reef tank and PAR is still 50 on carpet.


----------



## Tylermn93 (May 25, 2013)

Is it possible that there is a lack of flow on the bottom of your tank?


----------



## Turningdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

I think that what happens when carpet get too thick. It blocks flow to deeper layer allowing algae from underneath to grow to the surface.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Turningdoc said:


> I think we all get obsessed with "high" light. I have my BML turned down to 55%. I own a PAR meter as I also do reef tank and PAR is still 50 on carpet.


+1

Tone down the light on the MC and you will have better luck. It's already a nice lush carpet - not like you want it to grow quickly so it will spread.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

klibs said:


> +1
> 
> Tone down the light on the MC and you will have better luck. It's already a nice lush carpet - not like you want it to grow quickly so it will spread.


Yeah for sure, I have raised my 2 Finnex 24" Ray 2's about 6" from the top of the tank (24" height Tank). My co2 levels are almost to the point where it's gassing the fish, and nutrients are EI so I'm over loading the column..

I cleaned both filters last week and found some excess dead plant matter n stuff so hopefully that does the trick. I have a power head aimed towards the carpet to keep good flow.

I'm hoping it works out this time, the carpet already looks a little greener after 5 days. Pics to come this weekend!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

You may even want to position the light at the rear of the tank so you can still give your stems good light. Just a thought.

I have 2x BML fixtures on my 75 gallon and I run the rear one at 60-70% so I can get dense stem growth and run the front one at 40% because if it is too much light my work-in-progress DHG carpet gets attacked by algae. You could create a similar effect if you moved your fixture towards the rear.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

klibs said:


> You may even want to position the light at the rear of the tank so you can still give your stems good light. Just a thought.
> 
> I have 2x BML fixtures on my 75 gallon and I run the rear one at 60-70% so I can get dense stem growth and run the front one at 40% because if it is too much light my work-in-progress DHG carpet gets attacked by algae. You could create a similar effect if you moved your fixture towards the rear.


Excellent idea Klibs. I actually did that as well last week and even tilted them a bit towards the stems in the back.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi guys, I wanted to share a method to combat the BBA that I still can't believe is true yet.

On Friday I visited Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica and talked to the Mr. Miyagi of planted tanks. His name is Toru. When I told him about the BBA only on my carpet plant the first question he asked was if I had a powerhead in the tank. I told him I did and he asked if it was aiming at the carpet. When I told him it was, he advised me to angle it away from the carpet or get rid of it all together. I removed it Friday night and did another good water change. To my suprise, the Monte Carlo is already looking greener and covering up some of the affected areas where BBA was.

I had never heard of this being a cause of BBA before. I am still skeptical on how it will do over the long term, but I am confident this dude is right. I also noticed that my CO2 dissolution is much better without the powerhead. The 2 filters I have running on the tank seem to be enough. 

More updates to come!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

NO WAY

I do the same thing. my powerhead aims right over my hairgrass

even though algae in my DHG is very much under control now it is interesting to think that too much flow could be counter-productive for plants. My hairgrass has never 'taken off' and you have peaked my curiosity in thinking that may be a good reason why...

BBA has always haunted me more than ANY algae and I always tried to have a lot of flow to combat it. Maybe too much flow could also have ill effects?


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

klibs said:


> NO WAY
> 
> I do the same thing. my powerhead aims right over my hairgrass
> 
> even though algae in my DHG is very much under control now it is interesting to thing that too much flow could be counter-productive for plants.


I'm still in dis-belief man.. If this works I'm going to be baffled.. Also, if it IS wrong and the issue isn't resolved, it will be the first time Toru was wrong about a planted tank with advice he has given me so far. This guy is the master.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Well guys... It's confirmed. The high flow from the powerhead was directly related to the BBA. I removed it exactly 10 days ago on 08/17 and since then have seen no new BBA. The BBA that was there is now gone and there is tons of new growth with the decrease of the current.

I never saw this as a BBA defense, but it worked. Hope this helps someone else who has good water parameters and growth, but struggling to remove the last bit of BBA from their tanks carpet.

Pics to come tomorrow!


----------

